# winchester model 70 question



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

1st. i'm not a gun nut nor do I care to be. I like what I like and that's it. here is my question.

I have a Winchester model 70 extreme weather in 300wsm and 7mm-08. I like the stocks on them but I would like to put a featherweight checkered stock on the 7-08. I found one on ebay for a decent price but they don't list it for the 7-08. they are saying it will fit a .308 and a .243 ,also the spacing between the mounting screws is 7 1/8 which is what the featherweight is. does my 7-08 barrel have a different contour from the .243 and .308?
are there any other issues that would prevent the stock from fitting?

any help is appreciated


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I wouldn't think the contour would be the same. Most are either sporter or varmint for the most part, there is also the pencil barel like on the mountain rifles. If in doubt you could measure it but I'd say 99% you'll be good.


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

thanks. guess I will order it


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

Your extreme weather has a different barrel contour than the feather weight rifles do. The EW has a standard sporter barrel profile that has about a 3" length of chamber area then tapers gradually down to the barrel diameter. This is what most rifles have for a barrel profile. 

The FW barrel profile only has about 1"8 of an inch from the receiver then tapers down very quickly to the barrel diameter and the finished diameter is also thinner. 

The FW stock will not fit a standard profiled barrel with out a lot of inletting and fitting.

Do not order a FW stock for a EW rifle unless you are prepared to do some work.


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

well hell. I guess I wont be getting the stock. that sure was going to look good. thanks for the heads up.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

Is this the one you're talking about? If so they say it's inletted for a sporter weight barrel so, assuming that is correct this one will fit your EW barrel.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Winchester-...711?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58a38b3a67
In looking at his last two pictures this stock is, in fact, sized for a sporter weight barel so you would be GTG.



This stock is inletted for the original styled FW barrel contour and would not fit your EW rifle.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Winchester-...246?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d47aa10a6


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

yes that's the one. BACK IN THE SADDLE!


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Saddle not sattle!!


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

Just get one from boyds gun stocks.


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

murfpcola said:


> Saddle not sattle!!


Dammit! I don't usually make that kind of mistake.


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

Donut slayer said:


> Just get one from boyds gun stocks.


I don't think they carry that stock.


----------



## HappyTime (Dec 31, 2013)

What is a gun nut?


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

*Gun nut*



HappyTime said:


> What is a gun nut?


I was referring to the guys that have massive amounts of knowledge about all different types of guns and specs on......

I.e. Calibers, ballistics, trajectory, spin drift, barrel twist, triggers, blah blah blah blah. 

I love guns and I own a few but some guys live and breathe guns and I'm glad they do because when my uneducated self has questions, they have answers. 

I was not saying "gun nut" in a derogatory way.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

Don't get one from Boyd's. I ordered one for my 700 and they screw it up. The free float was a half ass job, the finsh went onto the recoil bad and just looked like crap, the screws for where you attach your swivel was not centered. I contacted them many (email, calling, voicemail) times and never a single response back. Everytime you call them between there buisness hours you will wait five minutes then get transferred over to a voicemail. So I have given up with them. Took the $250 as a loss and moved on. Just thought I would throw out here. Don't want you to have the headache like I did.


----------



## max h1 (Nov 19, 2007)

Sounds like the Boyd's quality may have gone down some. I bought a thumb hole stock from them on sale about 5 years ago for my old 700 ADL and it was a perfect fit.


----------

